# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  الاتجار في البشر

## ياسمين

*الاتجار في البشر*



*إعداد**هشام بشير**المستشار الإعلامي** للجمعية المصرية لمكافحة جرائم الإنترنت*







*§      * *مقدمة* 
لا زال الرق وتجارته موجوداً في بعض أنحاء العالم، وكذلك ثمة ممارسات أخرى تشبه الرق مثل تجارة النساء واستخدامهن في ممارسة الدعارة – الرق الأبيض – وعلى ذلك فهذا عيب على جبين الإنسانية، ومأساة من مآسيها. 
ويزيد من هذه المأساة ظهور ممارسات إجرامية ضد الأطفال، تمثلت في خطفهم وبيعهم وإجبارهم على الدعارة وما هو أخطر من ذلك، حيث شاعت تجارة أعضاء جسم الإنسان وثبتت حالات عديدة استخرج فيها من الأطفال أجزاء من جسدهم لبيعها لمن يريدون استبدال أعضاء بشرية([1])، فإذا كان الرق شائعاً عند الشعوب القديمة، فكان ذلك بسبب كثرة الغزوات والحروب وبالتالي استرقاق الأسرى نتيجة هذه الغزوات والحروب، أما في العصر الحالي فسبب الاتجار بالبشر هو ماثل([2]) في الظروف الاقتصادية الرديئة التي تمر بالأشخاص محل التجارة بالبشر وأيضاً بسبب ممارسة هذه التجارة من جانب عصابات الإجرام المنظم بالإضافة إلى ذوبان الحدود السياسية للدول وبالتالي جعل  ذلك  الوضح أيضاً ثمة ممارسة لهذه التجارة من جانب عصابات الجريمة المنظمة عبر الوطنية.  
هذا وقد كان الرق معروفاً في الشرائع البابلية واليونانية والعربية الجاهلية، وكان للرقيق – آنذاك – تجارة داخلية وخارجية مشهورة ومن أمثلتها التاريخية الأخيرة السباء الجماعي لزنوج أفريقيا وتهجيرهم إلى أمريكا([3]).
وجاءت الشريعة الإسلامية بنظام محكم  – وأن لم يأتي بنص حاسم وصريح يحرم الرق([4]) لمكافحة الرق وذلك عن طريق وجوب حسن معاملة الرقيق وأيضاً ضيقت الشريعة الإسلامية الخالدة من أسباب الاسترقاق وشجعت تحرير الأشخاص محل الرق عن طريق العتق والتدبير والكتابة وبمرور الزمن كان لهذا النظام دور لا ينكر في محاربة الرق وتجارته، هذا وقد أكد مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بعدم وجود الرق في أي جزء من أجزاء العالم يقره الإسلام([5]).
هذا وقد حرمت جميع المواثيق الدولية ممارسة الرق بكل أنواعه وأشكاله فقد جاء في المادة الرابعة من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان على أن "لا يجوز استرقاق أو استبعاد أي شخص ويحظر الاسترقاق أو استعباد أي شخص ويحظر الاسترقاق وتجارة الرقيق بكافة أوضاعها".
وجاءت المادة الثامنة من الاتفاق الدولي للحقوق المدنية والسياسية على أن "لا يجوز استرقاق أحد" وكذلك حرمت الرق الاتفاقية الأوروبية لحقوق الإنسان([6]) وأيضاً الاتفاقية الأمريكية لحقوق الإنسان([7]).
ولا شك أن أول ما سوف نقوم ببحثه في موضح الاتجار بالبشر هو التعريف بهذه التجارة وأيضاً أنواعها ثم بعض موضوعات عدة تتعلق بهذا الموضوع لينقسم هذا البحث إلى ثلاثة مباحث كالأتي:
*§       * *المبحث  الأول: مفهوم الاتجار بالبشر.*
*§       * *المبحث الثالث: الإجرام المنظم والاتجار بالبشر عبر الانترنت.*
*§       * *المبحث الثاني: أنواع الاتجار بالبشر.*




*المبحث  الأول**مفهوم الاتجار بالبشر*
عطفا على ماسبق فإن الاتجار بالإشخاص يمثل ثالث أكثر تجارة غير مشروعة مربحة في العالم، ولا يسبقها سوى بيع المخدرات والأسلحة غير المشروعة، وكل عام يتم الاتجار بعدد كبير من الأشخاص – معظمهم من النساء والأطفال- عبر الحدود الوطنية، هذا فضلا عمن يتم الاتجار بهم في داخل بلدانهم، لأغراض الدعارة أو العمل القسري، وهذه التجارة بطبيعتها، تهدر كرامة الإنسان وتستغل أوضاع الفقر العالمي، وقد أصبحت نوعا من الاسترقاق المعاصر لضحايا أجبروا أو أوقع بهم أو أكرهوا على العمل أو الاستغلال الجنسي، ويشك الاتجار بالبشر تهديدا متعدد الأبعاد؛ إذ يحرم الضحايا من حقوقهم الإنسانية وحرياتهم، والأهم من ذلك أن هذه التجارة تشكل خطرا صحيا عالميا وتزيد من نمو الجريمة المنظمة([8]).
ولكي نبين مفهوم الاتجاه بالبشر لابد وأن نعرض لتعريف الاتجار بالبشر ثم نبين عناصره، وبالتالي سوف نقسم هذا المبحث إلى مطلبين نخصص الأول للتعريف والثاني لبيان العناصر. 
·        *المطلب  الأول :* التعريف بالاتجار بالبشر. 
·        *المطلب الثاني:* عناصر الاتجار بالبشر. 

*المطلب الأول**التعريف بالاتجار بالبشر*
تتعلق التجارة – في الغالب الأعم – بسلع مادية بحيث يمكن بيعها وشراؤها في نظير مقابل مادي محدد وهذه السلع يمكن مصادرتها في أحوال معينة – فالتداول يتم في السوق وفقاً للتعبير الاقتصادي، أما الحديث عن تجارة البشر، وبالتالي يكون الإنسان نفسه هو محل هذه التجارة يكون هو السلعة التي تباع وتتباع  والإنسان كرمه الله عز وجل وفضله على سائر المخلوقات، وعلى ذلك يمكن القول بأن هذا النوع من التجارة يختلف من حيث محله – الإنسان  - عن التجارة بمفهومها الاقتصادي. 
وعرف الفقه هذا الاتجار بأنه – كما يقول البعض ([9]) –"هي كافة التصرفات المشروعة وغير المشروعة، التي تحيل الإنسان إلى مجرد سلعة أو ضحية يتم التصرف فيها فيه بواسطة وسطاء ومحترفين عبر الحدود الوطنية بقصد استغلاله في أعمال ذات أجر متدن أو في أعمال جنسية أو ما شابه ذلك، وسواء تم هذا التصرف بإرادة الضحية أو قسراً عنه أو بأي صورة أخرى من صور العبودية". 
وتنص المادة 7 من الاتفاقية التكيملية لإلغاء الرق، والاتجار بالرقيق والأنظمة والممارسات المشابهة للرق (1956) على أنه يقصد بالاتجار بالرقيق: " كل فعل بالقبض على أو اكتساب أو التنازل عن شخص من أجل جعهل رقيقا؛ كل فعل اكتساب عبد لبيعه أو لمبادلته؛ كل تنازل بالبيع أو التبادل لشخص في حوزة الشخص من أجل بيعه أو تبادله، وكذلك –بصفة عامة- كل عمل تجارة أو نقل للعبيد، مهما كانت وسيلة النقل المستخدمة"(م 7/ج) ([10]).
وثمة تعريفات أخرى([11]) لهذه التجارة جاءت في بروتوكول منع وقمع الاتجار بالأشخاص وبخاصة النساء والأطفال، المكمل لاتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الجريمة المنظمة عبر الوطنية الصادر من الأمم المتحدة سنة 2000) حيث جاءت المادة الثالثة: 
   ‌أ-   تجنيد أشخاص أو نقلهم أو تنقيلهم أو أيواؤهم أو استقبالهم بواسطة التهديد بالقوة أو إساءة استعمال السلطة أو إساءة استغلال حالة استضعاف، أو بإعطاء أو تلقي مبالغ مالية أو مزايا لنيل موافقة شخص له سيطرة على شخص آخر لغرض الاستغلال ويشمل الاستغلال كحد أدني ،  استغلال دعارة الغير أو وسائل أشكال الاستغلال الجنسي أو السخرة أو الخدمة قسراً أو الاسترقاق أو الممارسات الشبيهة بالرق أو الاستبعاد أو نزع الأعضاء.   
  ‌ب-  لا تكون موافقة ضحية الاتجار بالأشخاص على الاستغلال المقصود والمبين في الفقرة (أ) محل اعتبار في الحالات التي يكون قد استخدم فيها أي من الوسائل المبينة في الفقرة (أ). 
   ‌ج-   يعتبر تجنيد طفل أو نقله أو تنقيله أو إيواؤه أو استقباله لغرض الاستغلال "اتجار الأشخاص" حتى لو لم ينطو على استعمال أي من الوسائل المبينة في الفقرة (أ). 
        ‌د-        يقصد بتعبير "طفل" أي شخص دون الثامن عشر من العمر. 
ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه أن هذا التعريف –الفقرة الأولى من المادة الثالثة بروتوكول منع وقمع الاتجار بالأشخاص وبخاصة النساء والأطفال - ينقسم إلى ثلاثة عناصر، هي([12]):
§        *الأفعال:* أفعال تجنيد أشخاص أو نقلهم أو تنقيلهم أو إيوائهم أو استقبالهم.
§   *الوسائل المستخدمة لارتكاب تلك الأفعال:* بواسطة التهديد بالقوة أو استعمالها أو غير ذلك من أشكال القسر أو الاختطاف أو الاحتيال أو الخداع أو إساءة استعمال السلطة أو إساءة استغلال حالة استضعاف أو بإعطاء أو تلقي مبالغ مالية أو مزايا لنيل موافقة شخص له سيطرة على الضحية.
§   *لأغراض الاستغلال:* الذي يشمل استغلال دعارة الغير أو سائر أشكال الاستغلال الجنسي أو السخرة أو الخدمة قسرا أو الاسترقاق أو الممارسات الشبيهة بالرق أو الاستبعاد أو نزع الأعضاء.

ومن الجدير بالذكر أن المادة 3 من ذات البروتوكول تضيف أمرين مهمين، هما([13]):
§   *الأول:* لا تكون موافقة ضحية الاتجار بالأشخاص على الاستغلال المقصود المبين في الفقرة (أ) محل اعتبار في الحالات التي يكون قد استخدم فيها أي من الوسائل المذكورة فيها (القسر أو الاختطاف .... الخ) أي أن الرضا هنا لا يجوز أو يصبح نافذا.
§   *الثاني:* يعتبر تجنيد الطفل ( الذي يقل سنه عن ثمانية عشر عاما) أو نقله أو ترحيله أو إيواؤه أو استقباله لغرض الاستغلال "اتجار بالأشخاص"، حتى إذا لم ينطو على استعمال أي من الوسائل المبينة في الفقرة (أ)، أي أن الاتجار بالطفل، ونظرا لقلة إدراكه ووعيه، يمكن أن يتوافر حتى ولو كان ذلك برضائه.

*§       * *الفرق بين الاتجار بالأشخاص والهجرة غير الشرعية:*
*جدول (1) يوضح أوجه الشبه بين الاتجار بالأشخاص والهجرة غير الشرعية*([14])*م**الاتجار بالأشخاص**الهجرة غير الشرعية*1جريمةجريمة2هجرة: أن الاتجار بالأشخاص يشكل –في حد ذاته- نوعا من الهجرة إذا تم انتقال الشخص من دولة إلى أخرىهجرة3يهدف إلى تحقيق الربح أو الكسب المادييهدف إلى تحقيق الربح أو الكسب المادي*جدول (2) يوضح أوجه الاختلاف بين الاتجار بالأشخاص والهجرة غير الشرعية*([15])*م**الاتجار بالأشخاص**الهجرة غير الشرعية*1يفترض الاتجاراللجوء إلى القوة أو الجبر أو الخديعة أو الاختطاف طوال عملية الاتجار أو خلال جزء أو مرحلة منهالا يتطلب ذلك2الاتجار يفترض توافر قصد الاستغلال في الدعارة، نقل الأعضاء ...الخ.لا يتوافر ذلك أساسا في الهجرة وإنما قد يتوافر تبعا3في حالة الاتجار يكون الفريسة في حالة سخرة بعد عبورهم الحدودفي حالة التهريب يكون للمهاجرين حرية الإرادة بعد عبورهم الحدود4ليس بالضرورة أن يتم الاتجار في الأفراد عبر الحدود إذ يمكن أن يحدث داخل حدود الدولة الواحدة ما دامت عناصره متوافرهيتم تهريب المهاجرين من دولة لأخرى فقط حيث أن التهريب دائما ينطوي على طابع عابر للحدود الوطنية، أما الاتجار فقد يكون وقد لا يكون كذلك5مصدر الربح الرئيسي الذي يعود على مرتكبي الجرم في الاتجار بالبشر هو العوائد التي تتأتي من استغلال الضحايا في البغاء أو السخرة أو بأي طرق أخرىفي تهريب المهاجرين تكون أجرة التهريب التي دفعها المهاجر غير القانوني هي مصدر الربح الرئيسي6قد تستمر العلاقة بين مرتكبي الجرم والضحيةلا توجد عادة أي علاقة مستمرة بين مرتكبي الجرم والمهاجر، بعد أن يكون ذلك المهاجر قد وصل إلى وجهته المقصودة
ونخلص مما سبق أن الاتجار بالبشر هو تجارة تمثل السلع فيها أشخاص يمكن تجنيدهم أو تنقلهم أو تنقيلهم أو استقبالهم بواسطة تاجر يقوم بعملية النقل والتنقيل وغيره بين دولة طالبة لهذه السلع – الأشخاص- أو دول أخرى عارضة لهذه السلع. 






















*المطلب الثاني**عناصر الاتجار بالبشر*
من التعريف التي عرضنا له يتضح أن عناصر الاتجار بالبشر هي السلعة والتاجر وحركة السلع. 
*1.  * *السلعة:* 
السلعة في الاتجار بالبشر تكون ماثلة في الشخص الذي يتم تجنيده أو نقله أو تنقله أو إيواؤه أو استقباله من بلد إلى بلد من أجل استغلاله ويستوي أن استغلاله طواعية واختيار منه أو قسراً وكرها عنه ويمثل هذه الإكراه في استعمال القوة أو التهديد بها أو النصب أو الاحتيال وغير ذلك مما يدخل في هذا الصدد. 
ويتم استغلال هذه السلعة – الشخص – إما بطريق السخرة بعدم تقديم عمل قانوني ومشروع له ولكن دون الحصول على مقابل عادل لهذا العمل، وإما في استغلاله في ممارسة البغاء والاستغلال الجنسي وإما في مجال نزع أعضاءه الجنسية للتجارة فيها. 
ويكون خروج هذه السلع – الأشخاص محل الاتجار – من أوطانهم إلى البلاد الأخرى الطالبة – المستوردة – يكون بعدة طرق لعل أول هذه الطرق الخروج طواعية وأختياراً – أولاً – عن طريق عرض وتقديم وعود كاذبة وأوهام بتوفير فرص عمل بمقابل مغري يتم الإعلان عن فرص العمل هذه سواء بالإتصال المباشر أو غيره مثل الإعلان في الصحف والجرائد وعن طريق الإنترنت، ثم بعد حدوث هذا الاتصال بين الضحايا – السلع – والتجار، يتم تزويد الضحايا بتذاكر ووثائق سفر مزورة للوصول إلى البلد المستوردة، وذلك في مقابل حصول هؤلاء التجار – الوسطاء – على سندات مديونية بهذه المبالغ مما يؤدي إلى تكاليف الضحايا بتكاليف باهظة وديون وبالتالي تضمن هذه الديون ارتباط الضحايا – السلع –  بالتجار أو الوسطاء([16]). 
وقد يكون خروج هذه الضحايا – ثانياً – قسراً عنهم عن طريق الخطف واستخدام القوة على هؤلاء الأشخاص الضحايا أو التهديد. 
وسواء تمت هذه التجارة طوعية أو اختيارا من جانب الضحايا أو جبراً عنهم فأنهم يكونوا محلاً للاستغلال.  
ونحب أن نؤكد أنه عادة ما يتم الاتجار بأكثر فئات المجتمع ضعفا وهم غالبا من النساء والأطفال حيث يقع ملايين النساء والأطفال والرجال الساعين للهروب من الفقر ضحايا لجريمة الاتجار بالأفراد، وتنتشر هذه الظاهرة عند وقوع الكوارث الإنسانية أو الصراعات المسلحة الداخلية وفي هذه الحالة يكون اللاجئون والنازحون من بلادهم هم المستهدفين من الشبكات الإجرامية المنظمة العاملة في مجال الاتجار في الأفراد حيث يتم استدراجهم عن طريق الوعود بتوفير وظائف ذات عائد مجز ثم يجبرون على ممارسة البغاء أو يتم شراء الضحايا من عائلاتهم مقابل مبلغ من المال، وتمثل النساء نسبة كبيرة من بين ضحايا الاتجار ما بين 80% إلى 90% من تتم المتاجرة بهم عبر الحدود الدولية والأغلبية تتم المتاجرة بهن في الأغراض الجنسية من خلال الدعارة القسرية، أما الباقون فيتم إجبارهم على الخدمة بالمنازل والعمالة بأجور زهيدة أو في حالة معظم الرجال الذين يتنقصهم المهارات فيتم استخدامهم في الأعمال الشاقة([17]).
2*- الوسيط (التاجر) :* 
يقصد بالوسيط الشخص أو الجماعات والعصابات الإجرامية المنظمة التي تباشر عمله نقل وتنقيل الأشخاص الضحايا من أوطانهم إلى البلد المستورد لهم وتقوم بشئون هذه التجارة. 
فالاتجار بالبشر هو ثالث أكبر تجارة إجرامية في العالم وبعد تجارة المخدرات وتجارة السلاح، وهي تشكل بالنسبة لعصابات الإجرام المنظم مخاطر أقل من تجارة المخدرات وتجارة السلاح([18]). 
 ويجب أن يكون الوسيط أو التاجر تابع لجماعات إجرامية منظمة تحترف القيام بالاتجار بالبشر، حيث أن نص المادة الرابعة من بروتوكول منع وقمع الاتجار بالبشر المكمل لاتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الجريمة المنظمة عبر الوطنية قالت بأنه لا تسري أحام هذا البروتوكول إلا على الاتجار عبر الوطني – الدولي – في البشر الذي تقوم به جماعات إجرامية منظمة دون الحالات الفردية العارضة. وعلى هذا الأساس يخرج الحالات الفردية والعارضة في الاتجار بالبشر من نطاق ما صدقه الاتجار بالبشر([19]).
وعلى ذلك فلابد لنا أن نعرض لتعريف الإجرام المنظم ولو بشكل موجز وبيان عناصره حيث أنه يمثل التاجر في هذه التجارة وفقاً لأحكام البروتوكول. 

*تعريف الجريمة المنظمة:* 
هو التنظيم الإجرامي الذي يضم أفراداً أو مجموعات ينشطون بشكل منظم للحصول على فوائد مالية من خلال ممارسة أنشطة غير قانونية ويعمل أعضاؤه من خلال بناء تنظيمي دقيق ومعقد ويخضعون لنظام الجزاءات الإداري([20])، وإذا تجاوز هذا النشاط حدود الدول السياسية أصبح جريمة منظمة عبر وطنية([21]).
ولا شك أن هذه العصابات ذات التنظيم الإجرامي المنظم تباشر هذه التجارة من أجل الأرباح الكبيرة التي تحققها. 
فقد أشار التقرير الذي أعدته منظمة العمل الدولية في عام 2005 أن الأرباح غير المشروعة الناتجة عن الاتجار في  العمالة القسرية قد تجاوز 32 مليار دولار سنوياً بينها 28 مليار ناتجة عن الاتجار بالبشر، وكذلك أشار التقرير إلى وجود 12.3 مليون ضحية للعمل القسري في العالم في الوقت الحاضر([22]). وكذلك وصلت تقديرات الأرباح التي يحققها هؤلاء الوسطاء من 5 إلى 7 بليون في السنة، وفي بعض السنوات وصلت إلى 9.5 مليون دولار.
وهذا هو الدافع الحقيقي وراء انتشار هذه الظاهرة، حيث الأرباح مرتفعة جدا والنفقات منخفضة للغاية بالإضافة إلى انخفاض عنصر المخاطرة وطول الفترة الزمنية لاستغلال هذه السلعة([23]).   
وهذا دفع عصابات الجريمة المنظمة إلى احتراف هذه التجارة ولهم في ذلك طرق وأصبحت الآن تمارس هذه التجارة عبر الانترنت مما يسهل شئون هذه التجارة ويجعلها عابرة للدول. 
*وبما يدل ذلك :* 
فقد ظهر على الموقع المخصص للمزادات على إحدى المواقع بشبكة الانترنت عرض لبيع طفل بالمزاد العلني – وذلك بعد يوم واحد من وقف عملية لبيع كلية وصل سعرها إلى رقم فلكي مبلغ (5.750.000 دولار أمريكي) ، وجاء في الإعلان أن لديه والدين يدرسان القانون في شيكاغوا وأن الطفل يتمتع بصحة جيدة([24]). 
3*- السوق :* 
يتعلق الاتجار في البشر بانتقال الضحايا من موطنهم الأصلي إلى بلد آخر أو عدة بلاد أخرى، وذلك من أجل استغلالهم. 
وعلى ذلك يكون النقل مباشرة بين الدولة العارضة والدولة المستوردة وقد يكون بين هؤلاء البلدين بلد عبور أو تجمع. 
*وعلى ذلك فإن الاتجار بالبشر يرتبط بعدة أسواق([25]):*
   ‌أ-   *دول العرض :* أي الدول العارضة والمصدرة للضحايا. وهي في الأغلب والأعم تكون دول فقيرة تعاني من العديد من المشاكل الاقتصادية([26]) والسياسية ومن ثم ينفر هؤلاء الضحايا من هذه البلاد إلى بلاد الطلب عليهم للاتجار بهم.  
  ‌ب-  *دول الطلب:* أي الدول المستوردة ، وعلى عكس الدول المصدرة، هي دول غنية أو صناعية كبرى، ولا يوجد بها مشاكل اقتصادية أو اجتماعية يتمتع الأفراد بداخلها بوضع أفضل بكثير من البلاد الأخرى المصدرة. ومن ثم فيكون ثمة جذب لهؤلاء الدول. 
   ‌ج-   *دول العبور* * (ترانزيت)* : بين هذين النوعين من الدول قد توجد دول عبور أو ترانزيت يكون بين الدول المصدرة والدول المستورة، إذ تمثل مجرد مكان أو مركز لتجمع هؤلاء الضحايا توطئة لتكمله باقي إجراءات الإنتقال إلى الدول المستوردة لهم.

*المبحث الثاني* *أنواع الاتجار بالبشر*وفقاً للتعريف الذي عرضنا له في تعرف الاتجار بالبشر وكذلك تعريف البروتوكول الخاص بمنع وقمع ومعاقبة الاتجار بالبشر، وبخاصة النساء والأطفال المكمل لاتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الجريمة المنظمة عبر الوطنية الصادر من الأمم المتحدة سنة 2000 يمكن تحديد أنواع الاتجار في البشر – عن طريق الاستغلال – في ثلاثة أنواع هم: 
*§       * *أولاً: الاستغلال الجنسي.* 
*§       * *ثانياً: السخرة في العمل.* 
§        *ثالثاً: تجارة الأعضاء البشرية.*


*المطلب الأول* *الاستغلال الجنسي*
لا شك في خطورة هذا الاستغلال والدليل على ذلك تجريم التشريعات الجنائية للاغتصاب وكذلك تجريم الاتصال الجنسي بالأطفال وكذلك الدعارة. 
ويزيد من خطورة هذا الأمر انتشار هذا النوع من أنواع التجارة بالبشر لاسيما دعارة الأطفال حيث أصبحت دعارة الأطفال مشكلة عالمية، فالأطفال من الجنسين يتعرضون للأنخراط في عالم الدعارة والبعض منهم يبلغ سن عشر سنوات. 
وهؤلاء الأطفال محل التجارة يتم استغلالهم من عصابات الإجرام والشاذين والسياح الأجانب، وثمة ملايين من الأطفال مصابين بعدوى الأمراض الجنسية أو يتعرضون للإجهاض أو يحاولون الانتحار، هذا وتشير التقارير إلى أن أعداد الأطفال الذين يتم استغلالهم في هذا الصدد يقدر عددهم بالآتي  هو الأعلى في الهند، حيث يقدر عددهم بنحو (400.000 – 750.000) ثم البرازيل في المرتبة الثانية بعد الهند حيث يقدر العدد في البرازيل بحوالي (250.000 – 500.000) ثم تأتي بعد البرازيل الولايات المتحدة حيث تدخل المرتبة الثالثة حيث يصل فيها حوالي 300.000 طفل ثم بعدها في المرتبة الرابعة تايلند و"الصين" حيث يصل عدد الأطفال الذين يمارسون الدعارة في كل منهما إلى حوالي (200.000 طفل) ([27]).  
وكذلك في هذا النوع من أنواع الاتجار بالبشر يستغل النساء جنسياً عن طريق الدعارة ولاشك أن الدعارة منذ أمد بعيد تشكل أكثر سوء للاستغلال الجنسي للنساء، وفي هذه الصور تعامل المرأة كسلعة ذات قيمة سوقية وبالتالي تكون محلاً للاتجار عن طريق الوسيط الذي يقوم بعملية النقل والتنقيل في سوق الاتجار بالبشر، وأصبحت هذه التجارة – كما سبق وقلنا – تعبر للحدود الدولية مثل التجارة الدولية وأن كانت الأولى محظورة. 
ومن الدول المشهور بتصوير الداعرات أوكرانيا حيث أجرى فيها مسح لمعرفة رأي العامة في تجارة الداعرات وخاصة اللاتي يمارسن الدعارة خارج أوكرانيا فأجاب 85% من أفراد العينة أنهم مهتمون بهذه المشكلة، كما أجاب 78% من افراد العينة أن الداعرة ضحية في حاجة إلى المساعدة بينما أجاب 22% من أفراد العينة أن الداعرة مجرمة يجب أن تعاقب ولم تظهر من الإجابات أن أحد من أفراد العينة يعتبر أن الدعارة تعد عملاً مقبولاً. بل أن 70% من أفراد العينة أوضحوا أنهم سيقطعوا علاقتهم ببناتهم لو تبين تورطهن في الدعارة ويتبين من نتائج استبيان آخر وزعته المنظمة الدولية للهجرة على عينة من (1189) إمرأة وفتاة يتراوح عمرهن بين 15-35 سنة في عشر مناطق في أوكرانيا أنه بالرغم من اشتياق النساء والفتيات للعمل في الخارج إلا أن العمل في الدعارة أمر غير مقبول بالنسبة لهن ولم تقبل واحدة من أفراد العينة العمل في الدعارة في الخارج([28]) مما يدل على عدم قبول الأفراد واستهجان هذا النوع من الاستغلال الجنسي.  
وأياً ما كان محل الاستغلال الجنسي سواء طفل أو إمرأة أو شخص من الأشخاص فالاستغلال الجنسي لاشك في أنه يجعل الإنسان محلاً للاتجار مثل السلع المادية ويخضع لقوى السوق، ومن ثم – وضع الإنسان كسلعة – تكون هذه التجارة مربحه، لأنه يمكن استغلال الإنسان أكثر من مرة دون أن يستهلك ، لأن الجنس متجدد. وبالتالي يكون ثمة استمرار لهذه التجارة وبالتالي استمرار الأرباح.
وهذا النوع من التجارة يطلق عليه صناعة الجنس([29]). 
وتعد إسرائيل نموذجاً واضحاً لعمليات الاتجار في الأشخاص حيث تستقبل سنوياً أعداد كبيرة ضخمة من دول الاتحاد السوفيتي ، وجنوب أفريقيا للعمل في هذا المجال.
وتوضح الإحصائيات أنه في عام 2000 قد تم القبض على حوالي 474 إمراة أجنبية دخلت إلى إسرائيل بطريق غير مشروع لممارسة أنشطة غير مشروعة.
والغالبية العظمى في هذه الأعداد قد أتت إلى إسرائيل من دول الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق، وخاصة من أوكرانيا وروسيا ومولودفا، وجميعهم تقريباً تحت سن العشرين عاماً([30]).

*§       * *المقصود بالاستغلال الجنسي وما يشابهه:* 
حددت منظمة اليونسيف المقصود بالاستغلال الجنسي وما يشابهه([31]) في النقاط التالية: 
*·     * *الأعمال الإباحية للأطفال* 
وذلك مثل تصوير أعضائهم الجنسية وكذلك الكتاب عن أطفال يمارسون الجنس وصورهم من أجل إشباع رغبة للبالغين وقد يتم ذلك في كتب أو مجلات وأشهر صورة هذا ألان  يمارس عبر شبكة الانترنت([32]).
*·     * *البغاء* 
يقصد بالبغاء في هذا الصدد ممارسة الأطفال للجنس مع آخرين ، سواء كانوا بالغين وأطفال ، وذلك بمقابل عادي أيا كانت صورته . وعلى فالبغاء يعثر من صورة الاستقلال الجنسي للأطفال([33]).
*·     * *الاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال لأغراض تجارية* 
وهو أكراه الأطفال محل الاتجار بالبشر على ممارسة الجنس أو إجبارهم على ذلك عن طريق الشخص البالغ أو منظمات مقابل دخل عادي أو أي مكافأة .
وفي الغالب الأعم وستخدم الأطفال لأغراض الاستغلال الجنسي تحت ضغط الفقر والظروف الاقتصادية لهم ولذويهم([34]).
هذا عن الأطفال وكذلك النساء فالمرأة التي تستغل جنسياً لا مجال لديها للاختيار فهي عادة ما تلبي طلب الزبون بل وقد تستخدم كما يقول البعض جميع أعضاء فتحات جسمها في الاتصال الجنسي"([35]).
وكذلك يتم استخدام هؤلاء النساء محل الاتجار بالبشر عن طريق منظمات وأو أشخاص لعمل صورة وأفلام خليعة ، وكذلك يتم  نقل هذه الصور والأفلام الخليعة عبر شبكة الانترنت لاسيما وأنه ـ الانترنت ـ وسع من هذه الظاهرة عن طريق تيسيرها  وكذلك جعلها تعبر حدود الدول وكذلك قد يكون الرجال محلاً لهذه التجارة عن طريق الممارسة وكذلك الأفلام عبر الانترنت . 


*المطلب الثاني**السخرة أو العمل الإجباري* نصت المادة الثانية من اتفاقية العمل الدولية الخاصة بالسخرة أو بالعمل الإجباري جنيف لسنة 1930 بأنه فيما يتعلق بأغراض هذه الاتفاقية بقصد باصطلاح " السخرة أو العمل لإجباري " كل عمل أو خدمة تؤخذ عنوة من أي شخص تحت التهديد بأية عقوبة والتي لم يتطوع هذا الشخص بأدائها بمحض اختياره".
ثم أخرجت هذه الاتفاقية بعض الأعمال من نطاقها؛ حيث جاء في الفقرة الثانية أنه " ومع هذا  وفيما يتعلق بأغراض هذه الاتفاقية فإن اصطلاح "السخرة " أو العمل الإجباري " لا يتضمن: 
§   أي عمل أو خدمة تؤدي بموجب قوانين الخدمة العسكرية الإجبارية بخصوص العمل ذي الصبغة العسكرية البحتة . 
§   أي عمل أو خدمة  تكون جزء أمن الالتزامات المدنية الطبيعية للمواطنين في الدولة المتمتعة بالحكم الذاتي الكامل 
§   أي عمل أو خدمة تحتم على أي شخص بناء على حكم قضائي بشرط أن ينفذ هذا العمل أو الخدمة تحت إشراف سلطة عامة ، وعلى ألا يؤجر هذا الشخص لأفراد أو شركات أو جمعيات خاصة أو يوضع تحت تصرفها . 
§   أي عمل أو خدمة تعرضها حالات الطوارئ كحالة الحرب أو النكبات أو ما يهدد يوقوعها مثل الحرائق أو الفيضان أو المجاعات أو الزلازل والأوبئة العنيفة أو الأعراض الوبائية التي تتفشى في الحيوانات أو غروان الحيوانات أو الحشرات أو آفات الخضروات . وبصفة عامة أية حالة تهدد بقاء أو رخاء السكان كلهم أو بعضهم . 
يمكن اعتبار الخدمات العامة المحلية البسيطة من ذلك النوع الذي يقوم به أفراد المجتمع المحلي لصالحة المباشر ، بمثابة التزامات مدنية طبيعية تفرض على أعضاء هذا المجتمع بشرط أن يكون لأعضاء المجتمع أو لممثليهم المباشرين الحق في أن يستشاروا فيما يتعلق بالحاجة إلى مثل هذه الخدمات . 
وهذه الاتفاقية حظرت هذا النوع من العمل . 
وعلى غرار هذه الاتفاقية جاءت إتفاقية إلغاء العمل الجبري لسنة 1957، والتي تلزم الدول الأعضاء في منظمة العمل الدولية بمكافحة العمل الجبري بشتى صورة وأشكال ، حتى ولو كان في شكل تعبئة العمال لأغراض التنمية الاقتصادية ، أو كوسيلة للتميز أو التفرقة العنصرية أو الاجتماعية أو القومية أو الدينية .
 هذا وتتولى منظمة العمل الدولية الرقابة والإشراف بشكل متقن . وحيث تطلب من الدول الأعضاء موافاتها بتقارير عن قوانينها وممارستها في تنفيذ معايير العمل الدولية ، وقرر مجلس محافظي منظمة العمل الدولية في دور انعقاده رقم 201 مطالبة الدول الأعضاء التي لم تصدق على اتفاقيات العمل الجبري بتقديم تقارير عن قوانينها وممارستها فيما يتعلق معايير العمل الدولية بموجب المادة 19 من النظام الأساسي لمنظمة العمل الدولية . ولا تقصر السخرة على البالغين بل على الأطفال أيضاً . 
حيث أن منظمة العمل الدولية أصدرت كتاب في أواخر القرن المنصرم يحمل عنوان " أطفال الظل " وجاء فيه أن 200 مليون طفل تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين سن الأربعة سنوات والأربعة عشر سنة يعملون في المناجم والورش والحقول وكذلك ذكر الكتاب أن هؤلاء الأطفال يعذبوا بالعمل ساعات طويلة كان يجب أن تكون هذا الساعات ـ بدلاً من السخرة مخصصة لأشعارهم بمرحلة الطفوطه بكل ما تحمله هذه المرحلة عن الرعاية والحنان . 
هذا وقد حددت منظمة العمل الاستناد  إلى الاتفاقيين 138 ، 182 لمنظمة العمل ثلاث فئات من عمل الأطفال:
§   الفئة الأولى : عمل الأطفال دون فئة ولا شرط مثل العمل القسرى والتجنيد الإجباري للعمل في القوات المسلحة . 
§        الفئة الثانية : العمل الذي يعرض الطفل من النواحي الجسمية . أو العقلة للخطر. 
§   الفئة الثالثة : العمل الذي يؤديه الطفل وهو دون الحد الأدنى السن الملزمة لهذا النوع من العمل وحددت المنظمة أسباب خروج الأطفال المبكر للعمل بالفقر والتفكك الأسري والتسرب من المدرسة وتحدد اتفاقية العمل العربية سن 13 سنة كحد أدنى لعمل الطفل وبالرغم من ذلك فهي دون السن التي تخص بها منظمة العمل الدولية ([36]) 
ويتقاضى الطفل في المتوسط أجراً يقل عن دولار واحد يومياً في نظير هذا العمل الشاق بل أن كثيراً من الأطفال يتم بيعهم في سوق العبيد فقد نشرت الصحف العالمية في شهر أبريل عام 2001 خبر السفينة النيجرية ( الاتيرنوا) التي كانت تبحر من نبين وعلى ظهرها عشرات من الأطفال للبيع في جابون للعمل كعبيد  وتشير منظمة البونيسف أن أكثر من مائتي ألف طفل في أفريقيا الوسطى والغربية معرضون للبيع في سوق العبيد([37]).
هذا وأعلن ـ وهذا يسدل على زيارة هذا التجارة ـ الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة أن المجتمع الدولي فشل فشلاً ذريعاً في حماية الحقوق الأساسية للطفل. 
هذا ويلقى الأشخاص – محل  الاتجار بالبشر في هذا النوع منه ـ الرجال والنساء معاملة غير إنسانية  في سوق العمل ، حيث يكون ثمة تأمر عليهم من مكاتب السفر في سلبهم ومكاتب الاستقبال في الدول الذين يسافرون  إليها ويتعرضون لأسوء معاملة([38]). 







*المطلب الثالث* *تجارة الأعضاء البشرية* يقصد بتجارة الأعضاء البشرية أعمال البيع والشراء على الأعضاء البشرية  مثل الكلى والأنسجة والقرنية وغيرهم . وبالتالي تتحول هذه الأعضاء البشرية موضوع أعمال البيع والشراء إلى  سلع وتباع وتشتري  ولابد من أن يحرم ذلك حيث أن ذلك يمثل اعتداء على حقوق الإنسان([39])  لذلك نصت المادة 7 من قانون تنظيم نقل وزراعة الأعضاء البشرية في دول الإمارات على أنه " يحظر بيع وشراء الأعضاء بأية وسيلة كانت أو تتقاضى أي مقابل مادي منها ويحظر على الطبيب المتخصص إجراء العملية بذلك" وكذلك نص ذات القانون على الإجراءات والشروط والتدابير الواجب إتباعها عن نقل الأعضاء([40]). 
هذا وتنتشر هذه الظاهرة بشكل أساسي في الصين والهند والاتحاد السوفيتي السابق ، ففي الصين يتم بيع أعضاء المسجونين المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام لمن يحتاج إليها  مقابل  10.000 . للكلية الواحدة . 
ويأتي المرضى على الصين من ماليزيا واندونيسيا وسنغافورة . بل ولقد بدأ الصينيون الفقراء في عرض أعضاءهم البشرية للبيع من خلال شبكة الانترنت([41]) وكذلك الحال في الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق . ويزيد من خطوره هذه الأمر قيام لإجرام المنظم وعصابته بقتل الضحايا من أجل استخراج الأعضاء من أجل بيعها . وبالتالي أصبحت هذه التجارة منتشرة بسبب ارتكابها من جانب عصابات لإجرام المنظم بقتل الأشخاص لاستخراج أعضاهم([42]). 
والاتجار في الأعضاء البشرية مثله مثل الاتجار في البشر له([43]) مناطق استيراد وهي الدولة الفقير والتي تعاني من مشكلات اقتصادية وسياسية واجتماعية ، ومناطق تصدير وهي الدول الغنية المتطورة من الناحية العلمية والطبية . والتي تستخدم لأعضاء البشرية كذلك في الأبحاث العلمية اختبار مدى صحة النتائج الطبية الناتجة عن هذه الأبحاث([44]). 
وتحديد أسعار بيع لأعضاء البشرية يخضع لقانون العرض والطلب أي مثل السع في  الأسواق وهناك إحصائية([45]) تؤكد أن 80 من عمليات زرع لأعضاء البشرية في إسرائيل مصدرها الفقراء في مصر والأردن وفلسطين ، وأن 9% من حوادث اختفاء الأطفال في الدول العربية  يكون وراءها مافيا سوق بيع الأطفال سواء للبشر أو لبيع الأعضاء . 





*المبحث الثالث**الإجرام المنظم* *والاتجار بالبشر عبر الانترنت*نصت المادة الرابعة من بروتوكول منع وقمع الاتجار بالبشر المكمل لاتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الجريمة المنظمة عبر الوطنية على أنه لا تسرى أحكام هذا البروتوكول إلا على الاتجار عبر الوطني في البشر الذي تقوم به جماعات إجرامية منظمة دون الحالات الفردية العارضة. 
ولا شك في أهمية هذه التجارة لعصابات المنظمات الإجرامية المنظمة والجماعات العصاباية والأهمية هذه تكون ماثله في أرباح ([46]) هذه التجارة. لذلك أصبحت تشكل هذه التجارة منذ أمد بعيد عنصراً رئيسياً في أنشطة المنظمات الإجرامية. 
كما أن هذه الأخيرة كان لها الأثر  في توسيع الاتجار بالبشر عن طريق عبورها للدول  فقد  استغلت تكنولوجيا الاتصالات الحديثة([47]) ولاسيما الإنترنت فأصبحت هذه التجارة بفضل الإنترنت عابرة للحدود السياسية للدول وفي وقت غير طويل مما يزيد  من خطورة هذه العصابات وأثرها في زيادة أعداد الضحايا في الاتجار في البشر.
لذلك يجب أن يكون ثمة مكافحة من أعضاء المجتمع الدولي قاطبة للجريمة المنظمة لأنها باتت تمثل خطر على هذا المجتمع لأن  هذه الجريمة أصبحت تباشر هذه التجارة التي يكون محلها الإنسان وذلك للأرباح التي تنتج من هذه التجارة وبل أصبحت هذه التجارة بفضل الإنترنت دولية تعبر حدود الدول في وقت قصير جداً بالمقارنة بالحال من ذي قبل فقد أصبح الإنترنت له دور خطير في حياة الإنسان المعاصر وأيضاً بالنسبة للمجرمين بصفة عامة –  فقد أصبح الآن من الممكن أن تشاهد الأفلام المجسمة بالصوت والصورة عن طريق الإنترنت على شاشة الحاسب الآلي، كما أنه من الممكن أن يشاهدا لشخص الحجرة التي يريد أن يحجزها.
وأيضاً استخدام البريد الالكتروني وهو وسائل متعددة واردة من جميع أنحاء العالم وصادرة إليها بكميات كبيرة وسرعات فائقة – وكذلك عن طريق شبكة الإنترنت يمكن التعرف على أخبار الأزياء والفنون والآداب العالمية في أسرع وقت وبأقل التكاليف الممكنة، ما يمكن نشر الإعلانات المختلفة عن الوظائف الخالية في الشركات وغيرها والإعلانات عن السلع والمنتجات وغير ذلك([48]).
وعلى ذلك فالاتجار في البشر ممكن أن يمارس عبر الانترنت مثل إعلانات([49]) للبيع أو بريد الكتروني للتراسل بين الدول المصدر والأخرى المستوردة لهذه التجارة.
ولكي نعرض للإجرام المنظم لابد أن نعرض لتعريفات الجريمة المنظمة وبعدها نثبت كيفية ممارسة التجارة بالبشر عن طريق عصابات الإجرام المنظم ثم الإنترنت.
وعلى ذلك سوف نقسم الدراسة في هذا المبحث محل التحرير إلى المطالب الثلاثة الآتية:
§        المطلب الأول: مفهوم الجريمة المنظمة. 
§        المطلب الثاني: ممارسة الاتجار بالبشر عن طريق الجريمة المنظمة.
§        المطلب الثالث: الانترنت وكيفية استغلاله في هذه التجارة. 


*المطلب الأول**مفهوم الجريمة المنظمة*
*§       * *تمهيد:* 
لقد عرفت البشريةالجريمةمنذالأزل وذلك بأشكالها البسيطة والأولية، التي تتركز على فعل واحد أو عدة أفعاللانجازها، لكن تطور المجتمعات البشرية وتعقد نظم حياتها ومعاملاتها ولا سيما ماأفرزته المجتمعات الصناعية الحديثةمن تشابك للمصالح الاقتصادية والتجارية تجاوزت الحدود الوطنية للدولة، فانتقلتالجريمةمن البساطة والعفويةإلى التنظيم الدقيق الذي يتصف بالترتيب والإعداد الذي لم يعد محصوراً في مكان واحدولا في مدينة واحدة ولا في دولة واحدة، ليصبح تنظيمالجريمةذا بعد دولي وذامصالح متنوعة لمجموعة من الأفراد أو المنظمات أو العصابات فنشأ ما ندعوه بالجريمةالمنظمة([50]).
فصور الجريمة كظاهرة اجتماعية سواء كانت منظمة أم لا – تتطور بتطور المجتمع البشري، ولو نظرنا إلى الجريمة المنظمة الآن كصورة من صور الإجرام التي عرفها المجتمع الدولي منذ أمد بعيد نجد أنها تطورت مع تطور المجتمع، ومع العلاقات الاجتماعية المختلفة وأمست تمثل خطورة من الصعب تلافيها([51]).
ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه أن ظاهرة الإجرام المنظم ليست ظاهرة حديثة، فقد عرفت منذ ما يقارب قرنا من الزمن، وتعد المافيا صورة لهذه الجريمة([52])، التي شهد التاريخ مثيلا لها في العصابات الإجرامية التي كونها قطاع الطرق في عدد من المناطق المهجورة بهدف القيام بأعمال النصب والسطو والخطف، أو كتلك الجماعات التي كونها الجنود أثر انهيار مؤسساتهم العسكرية، مثل: جماعة (اليوشيلاي)، ومنظمة (كالابري) التي استوطنت جنوب إيطاليا أحد أهم مراكز عصابات المافيا([53]).


هذا وقبل أن نعرض للتعريفات التي قيلت عن تعريف الجريمة المنظمة يجب أن أنوه أن أساس هذه الجريمة يقوم على تنظيم مؤسسي ثابت له بناء قوي من القيادات ومن قاعدة للتنفيذ بل وفي هذا البناء الهرمي لهذا التنظيم المؤسسي فرص للترقي في إطار التنظيم الوظيفي، وبل وفيه  دستور داخلي صارم يضمن الولاء([54]).


*§       * *تعريفات الجريمة المنظمة:* 
لقد تعددت التعريفات والاتجاهات للجريمة المنظمة وذلك على النحو التالي:
§   يعرف البعض الجريمة المنظمة بأنها مؤسسة إجرامية ذات تنظيم هيكلي متدرج يتصف بالثبات والاستقرار تمارس أنشطة غير مشروعة بهدف الحصول على المال مستخدمة العنف والتهديد والترويع والرشوة لتحقيق هذا الهدف وذلك في سرية تامة لتأمين وحماية أعضائها([55]).
§   عرفت الأمانة العامة لجامعة الدول العربية الجريمة المنظمة بأنها "تعبير يقصد به جماعة محددة البنية مؤلفة من ثلاثة أشخاص أو أكثر موجود لفترة من الزمن بهدف ارتكاب جريمة خطيرة من أجل الحصول بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر على منفعة مالية أو منفعة مادية أخرى"([56])، أي أنه وفقا لتعريف الأمانة العامة يجب أن لا يقل عدد أعضاء البنية عن ثلاث أعضاء ويجب أن يكون الغرض  من هذه الجماعة ارتكاب جريمة خطيرة، من أجل الحصول على منافع مادية.
§   عرف الوفد المصري في المؤتمر التاسع لمنع الجريمة ومعاملة المجرمين باعتبارها " مشروعا إجراميا يمارسه مجموعة من الأفراد بتنظيم مؤسس ثابت له بناء هرمي ومستويات القيادة وقاعدة التنفيذ وفرص للترقي ويحكمه نظام داخلي صارم ويستخدم الإجرام والعنف والتهديد والابتزاز والرشوة في إفساد المسئولين وفرض السطوة بهدف تحقيق أرباح طائلة بوسائل غير مشروعة حتى ولو اتخذ قالبا شرعيا من الناحية المظهرية"([57]).
§   تعريف الاتحاد الأوربي: يعرف الاتحاد الأوربي الجريمة المنظمة على أساس بيان الخصائص والصفات التي تتمتع بها المنظمة، ومما يميز هذا التعريف أنه يُعدد إحدى عشر صفة للجريمة المنظمة هي([58]):
1.    وجود تعاون بين أكثر من شخصين.
2.    اضطلاع كل عضو مهمة محددة.
3.    الامتداد لفترة طويلة أو غير محددة.
4.    استخدام شكل متشدد من أشكال السيطرة التنظيمية داخل المنظمة.
5.    الاشتباه في ارتكاب المنظمة جرائم خطيرة.
6.    العمل على مستوى دولي.
7.    استخدام العنف أو غيره من وسائل الإرهاب.
8.    استخدام وسائل تجارية.
9.    اللجوء إلى غسل الأموال.
10.    ممارسة نفوذ على السياسة ووسائل الإعلام والإدارة العامة والسلطات القضائية والاقتصاد.
11.    السعي إلى الربح والقوة.
ولكي ينطبق وصف الجريمة المنظمة على الجرم المرتكب فلابد من توافر ستة صفات على الأقل من الصفات الإحدى عشر الآنفة الذكر، على أن يكون من بينها الصفات الأولى والخامسة والحادية عشر حتى يمكن اعتبار الجماعة التي ارتكبته مجموعة جريمة منظمة([59]).

§   ومن حيث العدد الثلاثة فقد عرفها بأنها "جماعة أو تنظيم يتكون من ثلاثة أشخاص أو أكثر يقصد ارتكاب أنشطة إجرامية ويتبعون في ذلك طرقاً أو أساليب محددة" ([60]) أي أنه ركز على العدد نفسه وأن لم يورد أن تكون جرائم خطرة ورزاد هذا التعريف بأنه يجب أن يكون ثمة أساليب وطرق محددةـ عندما نقارن بينه وبين التعريف السابق – 
§   بعض تعريفات الفقه: يعرفها البعض من الفقه بأنها " الجريمة التي يشترك في الإعداد لها، وارتكابها أكثر من شخص، والتي ترتكب بأسلوب منظم ويستمر ارتكابها على مدى طويل من الزمان، ويقسم مرتكبوها العمل بينهم سواء في الإعداد لها، أو البدء في ارتكابها، أو إتمام ارتكابها، أو الحصول على العائد منها وكيفية التصرف فيه، وما يخص كل منهم من هذا العائد"، وتعرف أيضا بأنها: " جريمة مجموعة أشخاص يباشرون نشاطا محظورا متواصلا غرضه الأول تحقيق دخول دون مراعاة الحدود الوطنية"([61]).
§   وعرف المؤتمر الدولي الخامس لمكافحة الجريمة ومعاملة المذنبين والذي عقدته الأمم المتحدة في مدينة جنيف عام 1975 الجريمة المنظمة بأنها "الجريمة التي تتضمن نشاطاً إجرامياً معقداً، يرتكب على نطاق واسع، وتنفذه مجموعات من الأشخاص على درجة كبيرة من التنظيم، بهدف تحقيق ثراء للمشتركين في هذا النشاط على حساب المجتمع وأفراده، وهي غالباً ما ترتكب بأفعال مخالفه للقانون، منها جرائم ضد الأشخاص أو الأموال، وترتبط في معظم الأحيان الفساد  السياسي".([62]) 
وهذا التعريف لم يضع عدداً معيناً مثل تعريف الأمانة العامة لجامعة الدول العربية، وثمة تعريفات أخرى لم تضع عدداً معيناً ومنها "الجريمة المنظمة في الجريمة التي يرتكبها  عدد غير قليل من الأشخاص المحترفين للأفعال غير المشروعة، والذين يتخذون هذه الأفعال لهم وهؤلاء الأشخاص من يعملون غالباً تحت قيادة أشخاص متميزين يمتلكون القدرة على القيادة والتخطيط والتنظيم، ويتوجهون بصورة دائمة ومستمرة نحو أنشطة مضادة للمجتمع، يحققون من ممارستها أرباحاً طائلة، وهم في كل ذلك يستخدمون الوسائل التي توفرها الحضارة المادية لهم، من أجهزة تقنية حديثة ووسائل المواصلات بغية تحقيق أهدافهم الاقتصادية([63]) وثمة تعريف يعتبر تعريف عام وشامل للجريمة المنظمة.  
الجريمة المنظمة "هي الجريمة التي يمارسها تنظيم مؤسسي يضم عدداً كبيراً من المجرمين المحترفين يعملون في إطاره وفق نظام التقسيم العمل وتولي مراكز القيادة بالغ الدقة والتعقيد والسرية وتحكمه ناموس شديد القسوة يصل إلى حد القتل أو الإيذاء بالنسبة لمن يخالف أحكامه، يأخذ التنظيم بالتخطيط الدقيق في ممارسة أنشطة الإجرامية التي تمتد عبر الدول وغالباً ما تتسم بالعنف وتعتمد على إفساد بعض الموظفين وكبار الشخصيات العامة وتهدف إلى تحقيق أرابح طائلة ويتربع على قمة التنظيم رئيس واحد يدين له الجميع الولاء المطلق والطاعة العمياء وكثيراً ما يستمر التنظيم قروناً عديدة بعد أن يتعايش  معه المجتمع خوفاً من بطشه وطلباً لحمايته.([64]) 
ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه أنه بعد تناول التعريفات السابقة للجريمة المنظمة فإنه يمكن من خلالها-  أي من خلال تلك التعريفات-  أن للجريمة المنظمة خصائص وسمات أساسية يمكن تلخيصها على النحو التالي([65]):
§        أولا: الجريمة المنظمة يتم ارتكابها عن طريق عصابات منظمة.
§        ثانيا: الجريمة المنظمة تتخذ الشكل الهرمي المتدرج مع تقسيم العمل.
§        ثالثا: الجريمة المنظمة تعتمد على سرية الخطط والأنشطة التي تمارسها المنظمة التي ترتكبها.
§        رابعا: الاستمرارية والثبات في وجودها.
§        خامسا: استخدام العنف والترويع والإرهاب والرشوة كوسائل لبلوغ أهداف المنظمة.
§        سادسا: تحقيق الربح كهدف للأنشطة غير المشروعة.
§        سابعا: العمل على منع تطبيق قانون العقوبات بالتهديد والرشوة.
§        ثامنا: المزج بين الأنشطة غير المشروعة والمشروعة للتمويه أو محاولة إضفاء صفة المشروعية عليها.

ونخلص إلى أن الجريمةالمنظمة تقومعلى مجموعة منالأشخاص، يمتلكون القدرة على القيادة والتنظيم والتخطيط والتنفيذ، وتوجيه أنواعالنشاط اللاجرامي إلى المجالات التي تحقق لهم أهدافهم غير المشروعة ، ويشكل تنظيمهذه المجموعة من الأشخاص شكلاً هرمياً ، يمارس فيه الرئيس سلطات مطلقة، وغالباً مايكون بعيداً عن الأخطار ، ويوجه أوامره عن طريق قيادات متسلسلة ، في سرية وكتمانومحافظة تامة على أسرار العصابة وعدم البوح بها تحت طائلة التصفية الجسدية ، والسمةالغالبة لدى أفراد هذه العصابات أنهم متجردون من كل إحساس بضمير أو أخلاق وهميتحدون كل نظام وقانون([66]).
هذا وقد بلغت هذه المنظمات من الإجرام المنظمات قوة لها بأس شديد بل أنها تؤثر في الحكومات نفسها سواء في ترشيح بعض الوزراء أم لا. وبل تؤثر في القوانين الداخلية للدول عن طريق تعديل بعض القوانين داخل الدول- فمثال على هذا التأثير- حيث بلغ من قوة هذه العصابات في أمريكا وتغلغلها إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية أن لجأت المخابرات الأمريكية إلى أحد أكبر زعماء المافيا الأمريكية ويدعي (مائيرلا نسكي) لاستخدام أفراده وإمكاناته في حماية المواني البحرية الأمريكية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، وذلك خشية تخريبها على أيدي المواطنين الأمريكين من أصل ألماني الذين كانوا يعارضون دخول أمريكا الحرب مع الحلفاء، وكان ذلك مقابل إطلاق سراح زعيم أخر يدعى (لوشيو) والذي كان يقضي عقوبة السجن مدى الحياة. ([67]) 

*§       * *ظهور جماعات المافيا*([68])*:* 
يرتبط هذا المصطلح في ذهن الجمهور بالجريمة المنظمة والخارجين على القانون بأشد صور هذا الخروج، ولكن المعنيين  بهذا الأمر اختلفوا في أسباب وتاريخ ظهور ما يسمى بعصابات المافيا وكذا أصل المصطلح من الناحية اللغوية، وأن كانوا متفقين على المكان الذي انطلقت منه.([69]) ([70])
وبخلاف أصل جماعات المافيا أو تاريخها، فإنه من المؤكد أنها انتشرت في جميع أنحاء العالم وازدادت شراستها وخطورتها لاسيما في المجتمع الغربي. 
*أهم جماعات المافيا وأخطرها وتوزيعها الجغرافي:* 
*1- * *المافيا الإيطالية:* 
وهي أحد أقدم الجماعات الإجرامية المنظمة وأكثرها خطورة على الإطلاق وهي التي وصفت أسس الإجرام المنظم بالمفهوم الحديث، وقد تطور نشاط هذه الجماعات فبعد أن كانت تمتهن قطع أو الطريق وأعمال البلطجة وفرض الإتاوات اتجهت بعد ذلك إلى تهريب التبغ وتصنيع الخمور وتهريبها بجانب النشاط الأول ثم انتقلت بعد ذلك إلى نشاط الاتجار في العقاقير والمواد المخدرة و الذي أصبح نشاطاً رئيسياً لها.
ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه أن هناك راويات مختلفة حول نشأة المافيا الإيطالية، وذلك على النحو التالي([71]):
§   الراوية الأولى: تقول فقد قيل أنها ولدت عام 1282 عندما احتلت فرنسا صقلية مما دفع شخص يدعى "جان بوسيدا" إلى تولي زعامة عصابة سرية لمقاومة الاحتلال تحت شعار "إيطاليا تتمنى الموت لفرنسا" ومن مجموع حروف الشعار نجد كلمة مافيا.
§   الرواية الثانية: تفيد أن المافيا نشأت ما بين 1820 إلى 1848 عندما قرر ملاك الأراضي الصقلية التمسك بأرضيهم، واتخذوا من مدينة باليرمو مقرا لهم، وشكلت في كل قرية فرعا يضم عددا من المافيوز "Mafiosi" وبمرور الزمن تغير هدفهم وانقلبت المنظمة الثورية إلى عصابة إجرامية تفرض الإتاوات وتمارس كافة أشكال الإجرام لتصفية الحسابات.
§   الراوية الثالثة: تشير إلى أن المافيا برزت للوجود عام 1863 إثر انضمام صقلية إلى الوحدة الإيطالية وظهور شخص يدعى "ماتزيني" الذي استغل حالة الفوضى وعدم الاستقرار وارتفاع معدل البطالة لبسط نفوذه، وبذلك ولدت العصابة الإجرامية "المافيا" التي نحجت في مد سلطانها إلى القرى المجاورة وبسط المافيوز حمايتهم على المشروعات التجارية والصناعية العامة والخاصة لابتزاز الأموال.

*2- * *المافيا الأمريكية:* 
وهي جماعات تمثل في صناعتها الأنموذج الأمريكي للمافيا الإيطالية، وترجع أصول المافيا الأمريكية إلى المهاجرين الإيطاليين الذين هاجروا إلى أمريكا في القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي، واستقروا أولاً ً في الساحل الشرقي خاصة نيويورك، ثم امتدوا إلى الوسط الأمريكي في شيكاغو، واستقر بعضهم في الساحل الغربي في لوس انجلوس، ولاس فيجاس، وسان فرانسيكسو. 
وقد انتشرت تلك العصابات في جميع الأرجاء حتى بلغت 12 منظمة إجرامية، وأصبح لها نفوذ كبير وتأثر بالغ في الحياة الأمريكية خاصة في المدن الكبرى. 

*3- * *المافيا الروسية:* 
وهذه حديثة النشاط إذا ما قورنت بالمافيا الإيطالية والأمريكية حيث لم يتطور نشاطها ويزدهر إلا بعد تفكك الاتحاد السوفيتي التحولات السياسية للكتلة الشرقية وما صحابها من انهيار اقتصادي وتفكك اجتماعي حاد، *ويتمثل نشاطها في تصدير الفتيات إلى دول الشرق الأوسط – خاصة إسرائيل – وأوروبا في عمليات تعرف بتجارة الرقيق الأبيض* بالإضافة إلى مجالات العقاقير والاغتيالات السياسية و الأسلحة والمواد النووية وتجارة الأعضاء البشرية. 
*4- * *المافيا الصينية:* 
ويتمثل نشاطها في الابتزاز والاتجار في العقاقير والدعارة والقمار ويباشر نشاطها هذا من خلال شبكة دولية واسعة النطاق. 
*5- * *الياكوز*([72])* اليابانية:* 
وتتمثل أنشطتها الإجرامية في الاتجار بالسلاح والعقاقير المخدرة والمقامرة والاحتيال وغسل الأموال والجنس.
*6- * *المافيا الكولومبية:*
وتعمل هذه المنظمات بشكل رئيسي في تجارة العقاقير المخدرة وتخفي المكاسب غير المشروعة المتحصلة منها من خلال النفاد إلى الأعمال المشروعة للنائي بتلك المكاسب عن أية احتمالات للتتبع أو الملاحقة عن الجرائم. 
ولقد عرفت المنظمات الإجرامية الكولومبية باسم "الكارتلات" نسبة إلى البلد الذي ازدهرت فيه زراعة نبات الكوكا وصناعته وتهريبه إلى أمريكا وكافة أنحاء دول العالم وذلك بالتعاون مع شبكات الإجرام المنظم، ومن أشهر الكارتلات تلك المعروفة باسم مدلين "Medellin"، وكالي "Cali"، وغيرهما عشرات من المنظمات الإجرامية المماثلة لهما في دول أمريكا الجنوبية كبوليفيا وبورو، ولتتمكن الكارتلات من مواكبة المنظمات الإجرامية الأمريكية والإيطالية فقد سارعت إلى تطوير أسلوب عملها؛ بتبني مناهج الإدارة السليمة ومراعاة مبدأ تخصص العمل وتوزيع المهام فيما بين أعضائها للتغلغل إلى هياك السلطة المحلية وتفادي المواجهة المباشرة مع أجهزة تنفيذ القوانين، لذلك تقوم كل جماعة تعرف بالكارتل بعملية الاتجار بالمخدرات ويقسم العمل فيها على المراحل  التالية([73]):
1.    الإنتاج الزراعي.
2.    الإنتاج الصناعي.
3.    عملية التخزين والنقل والتوزيع.
4.  المعاملات المالية – تبيض الأموال- تشغيل الأموال في مشروعات، وتقدر أرباح الكارتلات بحوالي 8 مليار دولار سنويا حيث تسيطر على نسبة من 70% إلى 80% من السوق العالمي للكوكايين.
*7- * *المافيا النيجيرية:* 
وقد ظهرت في نيجيريا اعتباراً من عام 1988م عقب انخفاض أسعار البترول، وتتمثل أنشطتها في مجال التهريب والاتجار بالمخدرات وعمليات الابتزاز. 
ويضاف إلى ما تقدم مجموعات صغيرة من المجرمين المنظمين يهملون في مجالات متعددة على نطاق محلي وربما توجد لهم علاقات بشكل أو بأخر مع المجموعات الدولية والعالمية([74]).


*المطلب الثاني**ممارسة الاتجار بالبشر** عن طريق الجريمة المنظمة**§       * *تمهيد:*
تدخل جريمة الاتجار في البشر ضمن مفهوم الجريمة،([75]) وذلك لأنها تقوم بها عصابات احترفت الإجرام وجعلت الجريمة محور ومجال نشاطها الذي تمارسه، ومصدر دخلها وأجرها الذي تتقاضاه. فهذه العصابات تمارس أنشطتها الإجرامية كعمل ووظيفة ومهنة، تهدف من ورائها إلى توليد تدفقات نقدية ضخمة وسريعة الحركة تقبل التنقل عبر وسائط متعددة ومختلفة بعضها تقليدي والآخر متبع  وإن كان في النهاية مخالفاً للقانون والعرف والأخلاق([76]).
فالجريمة المنظمة مجموعة من الأفراد يمارسون أنشطة غير مشروعة بهدف تحقيق ربح، فالربح هو الأساس الذي يقوم عليه المنظمة ومن أجل  تحقيقه ترتكب الجرائم ومنها الاتجار بالبشر.
فالاتجار بالبشر تمارسه عصابات الإجرام المنظمة؛ حيث الأرباح الطائلة في هذه التجارة حيث أشار التقرير الذي أعدته منظمة العمل الدولية في عام 2005 أن الأرباح غير المشروعة الناتجة عن الاتجار بالعمالة القسرية قد تجاز 32 مليار دولار سنوياً بنها 28 مليار ناتجة عن الاتجار بالبشر، وكذلك أشار التقرير إلى وجود 12.3 مليون ضحية للعمل القسري في العالم  في الوقت الحاضر.([77]) 
وكذلك وصلت تقديرات الأرباح التي يحققها هؤلاء الوسطاء من 5 إلى 7 بليون في السنة، وفي بعض السنوات وصلت إلى 9.5 بليون دولار. وهذا هو  الدافع الحقيقي وراء انتشار هذه الظاهرة، حيث الأرباح مرتفعة جداً والنفقات منخفضة للغاية بالإضافة إلى انخفاض عنصر المخاطرة وطول الفترة الزمنية لاستقلال هذه السلعة. ([78]) 
فلا شك أن هذه الأرباح دفعت عصابات الجريمة المنظمة إلى احتراف هذه التجارة واستغلوا التقدم التكنولوجي في الاتصالات والثورة المعلوماتية التي يعيش فيها المجمع الآن في أنجاز وتيسير هذه التجارة. وأصبحت تمارس هذه التجارة عن طريق الانترنت. 

*§       * *أهم العصابات الإجرامية والأشخاص المتورطين في عملية الاتجار بالأعضاء البشرية* ([79])*:* 
أشارت التقارير التي نشرتها بعض الصحف أن عصابات المافيا الدولية تتلقى فيما بينها لتحقيق أهدفها في مجلا الاتجار بالبشر وأيضاً تجارة  الأعضاء والتي تمثل أرباح طائلة، وتستخدمالمافيا في سبيل تحقيق أهدافها في هذا الصدد كل الطرق والسبل مع تحديد  نقاط تسلسل لها شبه ثابتة بعد التأكد من ضمان كونها ستظل ساكنة وأمنه من خلال الرشاوي والتزوير ، ومن أخطر عصابات المافيا في تجارة الأعضاء البشرية: 
*§       * *المافيا الفيتنامية*
 وهي تصدر هذه التجارة إلى أوروبا عن طريق موسكو فهذه الأخيرة تعيد محطة  ترانزيت في نقل السلعة – البشر وأعضائهم– عبر الحدود البولاندية الألمانية، وفي حالة نجاح عمليات التهريب إلى داخل ألمانيا تعمد المافيا بالتعاون مع المافيا البولاندية والروسية لنقل البشر إلى داخل المدن الألمانية بحيث يجري تشريدهم في المناطق المتطرفة، هذا وقد ساعد المافيا الألمانية في تحقيق أهدافها وجود مئات الألوف العمال نتيجة عقود عمل سابقة تم إبراهما لأسباب إنسانية، بالإضافة إلى الصعوبات التي تواجهها دوائر الشرطة الأوروبية عند التثبت من الفيتناميين نظراً لتشابه سماتهم  الخارجية عند مقارنتها بالصور الفوتوغرافية المثبتة بالأوراق الثبوتية  فضلاً  عن تشابه أسمائهم. 
*§       * *المافيا الروسية:* 
ينتمي معظم قياداتها إلى أجهزة الاستخبارات الشرقية مستفيدين في ذلك من شبكة العلاقات الوثيقة التي كانت قائمة بين أجهزة الاستخبارات في الدول الشرقية ويعتبر موسكو المحطة الرئيسية لتهريب البشر والأعضاء البشرية، وتوزيع لاجئي العالم الثالث على الدول الأوروبية ومعظم الذين يتم تهريبهم من مواطني جمهوريات الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق ودول البلقان وتمثل نقاط العبور البولاندية، والتشيكية أفضل السبل بسبب الرشاوى التي تدفع للعاملين في الأجهزة الرسمية.
*§       * *المافيا النيجرية (الحديثة):*([80])
يطلق اسم المافيا الحديثة على جماعات المجرمين النيجريين التي بدأت نشاطها في أوائل الثمانينات. وظهرت هذه الجماعات بسبب اضطراب الاقتصاد النيجيري أثر انهيار أسعار النفط وانخفاض عائداته انخفاضاً كبيراً وصل إلى حوالي 90% من إجمالي العائدات البترولية قبل نهاية السبعينات لذلك أصبح ثمة تدني  لمستوى المعيشة في نيجريا، فقد وجد الكثير من خريجي الجامعات أنفسهم محرومين من دخل يوفر لهم الحد الأدنى من مستوى المعيشة اللائق فاندفعوا في طريق الإجرام. وسيطروا خلال فترة وجيزة، على عمليات تهريب الهيرويين من منطقة الهلال الذهبي إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ثم اتسع نشاطهم وشمل منطقة المثلث الذهبي، واحتلت المافيا الحديثة المكانة الثانية في تهريب العقاقير المخدرة بعد الثلاثينيات الصينية([81]).
وفي نهاية الثمانينات تحول النيجريون من عاملين لحساب منظمات إجرامية إلى كارتل إجرامي يمارس تهريب المخدرات والابتزاز والاحتيال باستخدام بطاقات تأمينية مزوره، والاحتيال على المصارف والمؤسسات المالية بالشيكات المزورة واتسم الكارتل بقدرته الفائقة على اصطناع المستندات المزورة للحصول على قروض بأسماء وهمية والاحتيال على شركات التأمين ومكاتب الخدمة الاجتماعية. 
وفي التسعينيات عملت العصابات النيجيرية مع العصابات المنظمة المحلية في بعض بلدان أفريقيا وأوروبا في النشاط الإجرامي للاتجار البشر، لذا يجري في إطار البرنامج العالمي لمكافحة الاتجار بالبشر تنفيذ مشرع لتقرير مدى تدفق ضحايا الاتجار والتدابير المضادة  له في بنين وتوجو ونيجيريا بهدف دعم الحكومات في جهودها الرامية إلى مكافحة الاتجار بالبشر بما في ذلك الاتجار بالنساء والاتجار بالأطفال سواء في مجال الاستغلال الجنسي أو في مجال السخرة. 
حيث يتم في هذه الدول بيع الأطفال كعمال مستعبدين، كما قام معهد الأمم المتحدة الإقليمي لأبحاث الجريمة والعدالة الجنائية بالتعاون مع السلطات في إيطاليا ونيجيريا بإجراء دراسة بهدف مكافحة الاتجار بالقاصرين والشابات من نيجيريا إلى إيطاليا([82]).
وعلى هذا نجد أن الاتجار بالبشر يمارس من جانب عصابات المنظم وذلك للربح الطائل العائد من هذه التجارة. وأصبح أن مافيات دول تمارسها  وتستخدم في عبورها للدول الأخرى عن طريق مناطق معينة للوصول بالسلع البشرية إلى مناطق الاستيراد لهذه التجارة. مستغلين في ذلك كل السبل التي تيسر شئون هذه التجارة والاتصال بالعملاء والضحايا والإعلانات للإعلام.
ولا شك أن الانترنت أصبح من أهم سبل الاتصال التي تعبر الدول بل  أصبح الانترنت من مشخصات عالمنا المعاصر وسوف تدرس في المطلب التالي الانترنت وكيفية استغلاله في الاتجار بالبشر. 











*المطلب الثالث**الانترنت وكيفية استغلاله في هذه التجارة*
أضحي العالم اليوم مجتمع معلوماتي كبير فالبشرية حالياً تشهد ما ينعت بالثورة المعلوماتية الصناعية، أو الثورة الصناعية الثالثة، فهي التي حولت العالم إلى ما أضحى إليه اليوم من مجتمع معلماتي كبير، تتدفق المعلمات بين أرجائه في يسر وسرعة وغزارة من خلال شبكات كثيفة ومترابطة من الحاسبات ووسائل الاتصال الدولية والمحلية ويزيد فيه الاعتماد على استخدام الكمبيوتر لتخزين واسترجاع ومعالجة المعلومات([83]).
ولا شك أن الإنترنت له دور في التجارة بصفة عامة وفي تنسيق ما منها الاتجار بالبشر. 
فالإنترنت ليس بجهاز مستقل، وإنما هو شبكة ومعلومات يتم الوصول إليها باستخدام الحاسب الآلي([84]) "الكمبيوتر" الذي يتصل بغيره من الحواسب على مدار العالم وهو أمر يمكن من سهولة الحصول على المعلومات وتبادلها؛ فالإنترنت إذن ليس سوى شبكة دولية للمعلومات بوسطتها يمكن للمرء أن يغزو العالم في لحظات زمنية قصيرة ليصل إلى مرده من معلومات، وهكذا أصبحت الإنترنت طريقاً سريعاً للمعلومات فالإنترنت إذن ما هي إلا مجموعة من أجهزة الحاسب الآلي مرتبط بعضها ببعضها الآخر بطريق تمكن من تبادل المعلومات باستخدام التكنولوجيا الحديثة وتتم الاتصالات والحصول على المعلومات من شبكة الإنترنت بواسطة جهاز الحاسب الآلي والهاتف معاً حيث يقوم الحاسب الآلي عن طريق جهاز المودم Modem الذي يتضمنه بالاتصال إرسالاً واستعمالاً – بالشبكة "الإنترنت" من خلال الاتصال الهاتفي([85]).
ففي نهاية الستينيات من القرن الفائت تم إنشاء شبكة الإنترنت ضمانا لسرعة الاتصالات بين مراكز البحوث الأمريكية في حالة قيام الخصم السوفيتي آنذاك بضربة نووية مفاجئة، وبعد زهاء ربع قرن من إنشائها تواتر القوم بأن نفس هذه الشبكة وليدة الحرب الباردة ستهدي العالم إلى ثقافة جديدة ثقافة الإنترنت ([86]).
فالانترنت وسيله جمعت المكان والزمان في الأرض كلها في أقل وقت ممكن وجعلت العالم كأنه قرية متناهية الصغر وبالتالي باتت شئون التجارة بين الدول أمرا ميسوراً  بسبب الإنترنت.
واستغل عصابات الإجرام المنظم هذه التكنولوجيا الحديثة في تيسير  شئون الاتجار في البشر ويرى  الباحث أن التجارة بالبشر عبر الإنترنت هي تجارة الالكترونية حيث أن تعريف التجارة الالكترونية تلك التعاملات التي تتم الكترونيا عبر شبكة المعلومات العالمية (الانترنت)([87]).
فعن طريق التجارة الإلكترونية الخاصة بالبشر يمكن إبرام الصفقات بين عصابات الإجرام المنظم بين الضحايا في بلدهم وبين الذين يطالبون الضحايا في بلدهم دون الانتقال بالتالي يكون ثمة توفير للوقت والتنقل، فتبرم الصفة دون أن يكون ثمة لقاء، وأيضاً ممكن أن تتم وسيلة الدفع من جهاز إلي جهاز أخر ويتم تنفيذ الصفقة فوراً.
وبالتالي فالإنترنت كسر حواجز الزمان والمكان أمام عصابات الإجرام المنظم في تيسير شئون التجارة بالبشر، بين الدول المستوردة والدول المصدرة والإعلانات الخاصة بالعصابات في هذا الصدد.
وكذلك مكن الإنترنت عصابات الإجرام المنظم في مجال عرض السلع في هذه التجارة وهم الضحايا من البشر على هذه التجارة عن طريق الإعلانات، والمثال على ذلك؛ أنه قد ظهرت على الموقع المخصص للمزادات على إحدى المواقع بشبكة الإنترنت عرض لبيع طفل بالمزاد العلني وذلك بعد يوم واحد من وقف عملية لبيع كليه وصل سعرها إلى رقم فكلي بلغ (5.750.000 دولار أمريكي) وصار في الإعلان أن لديه ولدين يدرسان القانون في شيكاغو وأن الطفل يتمتع بصحة جيدة ([88]).
فهذا سهل على هذه العصابات أسباب الإطراد والازدهار ليس داخل حدود الدول الواحدة بل على كل الحدود الدولية فالعالم  كله يستطيع أن يعلم بهذه الإعلانات وبالتالي أصبح السوق لهذه التجارة. شبكة الانترنت بداءه من العرض والبيع والشراء بل مكن الإنترنت سبل الأمان فأصبحت ثمه مشاكل عملية في مجال الجرائم لاسيما الاختصاص وأيضاً صعوبة إثبات الجريمة بصعوبة الحصول على أدلة إثبات([89]) وبالتالي سهل الإنترنت سبل الأمان لهذه الجريمة. 
كما سهلت هذه الشبكة عمليات تجنيد الأطفال والنساء واستغلالهم جنسياً سواء في الدعارة أو عمل أفلام فيديو أو باستخدام التقنية الرقمية في إنتاج الأفلام الجنسية واستطاعت التقنية الرقمية أن تسهل على راغبي مشاهدة الأفلام الجنسية الاختيار بين أكثر من فيلم كما يحدث في شبكات الكابل وشبكات الكابل المتصلة بالأقمار الصناعية وقد تم المزج في عالم الاستغلال الجنسي بين استخدام التليفزيون واستخدام شبكة الإنترنت بكثرة في ترويج تجارة الصور الجنسية الفاضحة وخاصة للنساء والأطفال وفي دراسة أجريت حديثاً عن قضايا ضبط الصور الحقيقية الفاضحة للأطفال كانت الصور المعروضة عبر الإنترنت تمثل 32% من القضايا المضبوطة عام 1998 ثم ارتفعت النسبة وصلت 47% عام 1999م وواصلت ارتفاعها عام 2000م حتى بلغت 77% مازالت في الصعود([90]). 
ولا شك أن غرفة الدردشة في شبكة الإنترنت تستغل في إغراء النساء والأطفال على العمل في مجال الاتجار بالبشر عن طريق الاستغلال الجنسي وفي هذه الغرفة يمكن تداول الصور والأحاديث وهذا يسهل أيضاً شئون هذه التجارة. 
ولا شك أن الاتجار بالبشر انتشر  أيضاً باستخدام هذه العصابات من الإجرام المنظم شبكة الإنترنت؛ فحسب تقدير مؤسسة تسويق الدراسات البريطانية (Data monitor) فقد حققت تجارة الجنس سنة 1998 أكثر من بليون دولار من خلال الإنترنت وهو ما يساوي حوالي 69% من مسجل المبيعات عبر الإنترنت([91]).
وكانت أول ظهور لتجارة الجنس عبر الإنترنت سنة 1994 من خلال شركة (Apersonal touch services) من سياتس/ واشنطن تم تلتها شركة (Brandy's Babers) من فينكس / أديردنا ومع بداية سنة 1995 وصل عدد هذه الشركات التي تتعامل بتجارة الجنس عبر الإنترنت (200 شركة)([92]).














([1] ) د. الشافعي محمد بشير "قانون حقوق الإنسان" مكتبة الجلاء الجديدة بالمنصورة ، ص 205.

([2] ) راجع تقرير وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية في شأن الاتجار بالبشر عام 2003 الصادر عن وزارة الخارجية مكتب مساعد وزير الخارجية للشئون العالمية، موقع الخارجية الأمريكية على شبكة الانترنت. 

([3] ) د. عازي حسن صاريني"الوجيز في حقوق الإنسان وحرياته الأساسية" ، 1995 ، مكتبة دار الثقافة، ص109.

([4] ) وكان ذلك من جانب الشريعة الخالدة لمراعاة مبدأ التدرج في التشريع راجع في مبدأ التدرج التشريعي د. محمد على محجوب. "المدخل لدراسة التشريع الإسلامي والنظريات العامة في المعاملات" 1989، ص 14 ، 15.

([5] ) د. فؤاد عبد المنعم – مبدأ المساواة في الإسلام ، مقارنة بالأنظمة الديمقراطية الغربية والأنظمة الماركسية، رسالة دكتوراه، 1972 ، ص 177.

([6] ) راجع نص المادة الرابعة من الاتفاقية الأوروبية لحقوق الإنسان.

([7] ) راجع نص المادة السادسة من الاتفاقية الأمريكية لحقوق الإنسان. 

([8] ) برنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي، برنامج تعزيز حكم القانون في بعض الدول العربية مشروع تحديث النيابة العامة، الجريمة المنظمة عبر الوطنية: ورقة تعريفية للندوة الإقليمة التي عقدت في القاهرة في الفترة من 28 إلى 29 مارس 2007، ص 10


([9] ) سوزي عدل ناشد ، الاتجار في البشر بين الاقتصاد الخفي والاقتصاد الرسمي ، 2005، المكتبة القانونية، رقم 6 ، ص 17.

([10] ) د. أحمد أبو الوفا، الاتجار بالأشخاص، قدم ضمن سياق الندوة الاقليمية حول الجريمة المنظمة عبر الوطنية المنعقدة في مصر تاريخ 28-29 اذار 2007، ص3، 4

([11] ) من ذلك التعريف الأمريكي – بروتوكول الأمم المتحدة – حيث عرف الاتجار بالبشر بأنه 
The recruitment, transportation, transfer, harboring or receipt of persons, by means of threat or use of force OR other forms of coercion, of abduction, of frand , of deception, of the abuse of power or of a position of Vu Inerabity or. Of the giving or receiving of payments or benfits to a chieve the consent of a person having control over an other person for the purpose of exploitation, exploitation shall inciude, at a minimum, the exploitation of the prostitution of others or other forms of ***ual exploitation , forced labor or services , slavery or practices  similar toslavery, Servitude or the removal of organs. 
أضافة إليه د. سوزي عدلي ناشد ، مرجع سابق هامش ص 17   حاشية رقم (1). 

([12] ) السيد: هاني فتحي جورجي، جريمة الاتجار بالأشخاص.... والجهود المصرية لمكافحتها والقضاء عليها، بحث مقدم للندوة الإقليمية التي ينظمها برنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي حول الجرائم المنظمة والعابرة للحدود، في القاهرة في الفترة من 28- 29 مارس 2007، ص5

([13] ) د. أحمد أبو الوفا، الاتجار بالأشخاص، مرجع سابق، ص3، 4

([14] ) راجع كل من:
-         السيد: هاني فتحي جورجي، جريمة الاتجار بالأشخاص.... والجهود المصرية لمكافحتها والقضاء عليها، مرجع سابق، ص6
-         د. أحمد أبو الوفا، الاتجار بالأشخاص، مرجع سابق، ص5

([15] ) راجع كل من:
-         السيد: هاني فتحي جورجي، جريمة الاتجار بالأشخاص.... والجهود المصرية لمكافحتها والقضاء عليها، مرجع سابق، ص6
-         د. أحمد أبو الوفا، الاتجار بالأشخاص، مرجع سابق، ص5

([16] )
- Trafficking in women and children . may 10 , 2000 usin Fo. state. Gov
http: / usinfo. State. 


([17] ) السيد: هاني فتحي جورجي، جريمة الاتجار بالأشخاص.... والجهود المصرية لمكافحتها والقضاء عليها، مرجع سابق، ص 5- 6

([18] ) اللواء. الدكتور / محمد فتحي عيد – التعاون الدولي لمكافحة الاتجار بالأطفال عبر الحدود الدولية "آليات التنفيذ وبروتوكولات التعادل. 1426 هـ - 2006م ، ص 5. 

([19] ) أي لا يعتبر اتجار بالبشر الحالات العارضة والفردية. 

([20] ) السيد أبو السلم ، الجريمة المنظمة، مجلس الأمن العام ، العدد (101) القاهرة ، 1983، ص 38.

([21] ) راجع المزيد حول الجريمة المنظمة في أنماطها وغير ذلك من موضوعها. 
Geraard o.w.mueller. transnational crime: definition and consepts, in INSPAC, Inter. Conference on "Responding to the challenge of transational crime, 25-27 sept. 1998, p.1. 

([22] ) صحيفة الأهرام المصرية – الطبعة العربية، العدد 43513 بتاريخ 24/1/2006م ، نقلاً عن اللواء ,د. محمد فتحي عبده ، مرجع سابق، ص 5.

([23] ) Crimes of the powerful – trafficting in human beings – by Pr. Gergi Glonti p.16. 
أشارت إلى ذلك د. سوزى عدلي ص 22 مرجع سابق. 

([24] ) راجع ذلك. أحمد بن محمد العمري، جريمة غسيل الأموال، مكتبة العبيكان، الطبعة الأولى، الرياض 2000م، ص 23.

([25] ) سوزي عدلي ناشد ، ص 21 ، مرجع سابق.

([26] ) راجع تقرير وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية بشأن الاتجار بالبشر 2003 ، مرجع سابق.

([27] ) د. أحمد سليمان الزغاليل "الصور المعاصرة للاتجار بالبشر وأساليب ارتكابها "استغلال الأطفال جنسياً"  ندوة علمية حول مكافحة الاتجار بالبشر" دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ، وزارة الداخلية، القيادة العامة لشرطة أبو ظبي، مركز البحوث والدراسات البيئية ، ص 195.

([28] )
Hughes, Donna, M. the corruption of civil society maintaining the flow of women to the six inclustries.
أشار إليه د. محمد فتحي عيد، مرجع سابق ، ص 8.

([29] )
the international trafficking and prostitution of women and children sara Elizabeth Dillwww. Angelfire.com  

([30] ) د. سوزي عدلي ناشد ، ص 27 ، مرجع سابق.

([31] )
unicef, voices of youth, glossary 

([32] ) حيث أن من خدمات الانترنت  النشر الالكتروني حيث تتيح شبكة الانترنت لأي مؤلف أن يروج الأفكار وأيضاً خدمات أخرى. 
     راجع في خدمات الانترنت د. نبيل علي 
     " تحديات عصر الملعلومات " دار العين من ص76 : ص79

([33] ) راجع نص المادة الثانية / ب من البروتوكول الاختيار لاتفاقية حقوق الأطفال العام .. ، 

([34] ) راجع تقرير وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية في نشأت الاتجار بالبشر لعام 2003 الصادر عن وزارة الخارجية ـ مكتب ساعد وزير الخارجية للشئون العالمية ، موقع الخارجية الأمريكية على شبكة الانترنت . 


([35] ) اللواء د . محمد فتحي عميد . مرجع سابق ص 10

([36] ) الأهرام المصرية ـ الطبعة العربية ـ العدد رقم 43514 الصادر بتاريخ 21/1/2001م 

([37] ) د. محمد فتحي عيد ، ص 17 رجع سابق 

([38] ) كمية الافتتاح في قمة الأمم المتحدة لمناقشة حقوق الطفل في مايو 2002 . 

([39] ) اعتبر مجلس الاتحاد الأوربي لسنة 2003 الاتجار بالبشر يمثل انتهاكاً أساسياً لحقوق الإنسان . 

([40] ) أنظر . سلطان بين الجويعد " الجهود المحلية الإقليمية لمكافحة الاتجار بالبشر . ندوة علية حلو مكافحة الاتجار بالبشر مرجع سابق . ص67

([41] ) فهذا تعتبر في أي الباحث من تهم الانترنت رجع حول نعم ونقم الانترنت  د. نبيل على مرجع سابق ص71 : ص87

([42] ) الاخبار ، الأحد 29/10 /2000 الصينون يسعون لأعضاء بشرية على الانترنت 

([43] ) د. سوزي عدلي ناشد ص 57 ، مرجع سابق 

([44] ) نص الدستور المصري في المادة 43على أنه " لا يجوز إجراء أي تجربة طبية أو عملية على إنسان بضرر المر . راجع في شرح هذه المادة د./ نزيه المهدي " في بعض مشكلات المسئولية المدنية المعاصرة " 2006 صـ66: 67

([45] ) مجلة روز اليوسف 26/2/1998 أشارت إليه د. / سوزان عدلي مرجع سابق صـ 58. 

([46]) فقد وصلت تقديرات الأرباح التي يحققها الوسطاء في الاتجار بالبشر من 5 إلى بليون في السنة وفي بعض السنوات وصلت إلى 9.5 بليون دولار. راجع د. سوزي عدلي ناشد ص 22 مرجع سابق. 

([47]) راجع في تطور تكنولوجيا الاتصال د. حسن عماد مكاوي تكنولوجيا الاتصال الحديثة في عصر المعلومات من ص 42: ص 52.

([48]) فاروق سيد حسين. الانترنت الشبكة العالمية للمعلومات، الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب ص 11-12.

([49]) فقد ظهر على الموقع المخصص للمزادات على إحدى المواقع بشبكة الانترنت عرض لبيع طفل بالمزاد العلني وذلك بعد يوم واحد من وقف عملية بيع كلية وصل سعرها إلى رقم فلكي بيع (5.750.000 دولار) راجع، أحمد بن محمد العمري، ص 23 مرجع سابق. 

([50]) د. معتز محيي عبد الحميد، الإرهاب.. والجريمة المنظمة، جريدة الصباح العراقية،        
http://www.alsabaah.com/paper.php?source=akbar&mlf=interpage&sid=22318

([51]) جون فرانكس: ترجمة أنماط الجريمة الاقتصادية، بحث مقدم لمؤتمر الجريمة المنظمة و أساليب مكافحتها، وزارة الداخلية أبو ظبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة، 1988، ص 5 وما بعدها. 

([52]) محمد فهيم درويش، الجريمة في عصر العولمة وملف لأشهر الظواهر الإجرامية وأشهر المحاكمات في مصر، النسر الذهبي للطباعة، القاهرة، ط غ م، 2000، ص 37

([53]) صلاح الدين كامل شرف، المافيا وعصابات الجريمة المنظمة، مجلة الشرطة،ع 202، س17، إدارة العلاقات العامة بوزارة الداخلية، الإمارات العربية المتحدة، أكتوبر 1987، ص23

([54]) د. عمر عدس، الإجرام المنظم وغسيل الأموال، مجلة بحوث الشرطة، العدد التاسع، مطابع الأهرام، أكاديمية الشرطة، القاهرة، 1996، ص 7.

([55]) د. هدى حامد قشقوش، الجريمة المنظمة، منشأة المعارف، 2006، ط2، ص18

([56]) مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة العاشر المنعقد في الأمانة العامة لجماعة الدول العربية في الفترة من 1-4  / 2/1999 ـ القاهرة ، ص6

([57]) مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة التاسع لمنع الجريمة ومعاملة المجرمين، عقد في القاهرة في الفترة من 28 أبريل إلى 8 مايو 1995، التقرير الوطني لجمهورية مصر العربية، شركة مطابع الطوبجي التجارية، القاهرة، 1995، ص99

([58]) برنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي، برنامج تعزيز حكم القانون في بعض الدول العربية مشروع تحديث النيابة العامة، الجريمة المنظمة عبر الوطنية: ورقة خلفية للندوة الإقليمة التي عقدت في القاهرة في الفترة من 28 إلى 29 مارس 2007،
http://www.arab-niaba.org/publications/crime/cairo/bckground-a.pdf

([59]) المصدر السابق

([60]) سمير ناجي / التعاون في مكافحة منع الجريمة المنظمة العابرة للدول وغسيل الأموال المستمدة من الإجرام المنظم وتمويلها ، المركز العربي للدراسات الأمنية للتدريب ـ الرياض 1996 ص4

([61]) محمد نيازي حتاتة، حماية الأمن العام ومكافحة الجريمة على المستوى الوطني والإقليمي والدولي، القاهرة، وزارة الداخلية، أكاديمية الشرطة، مطبعة كلية الشرطة1996- 1997، ط غ م،  ج1، ص123- 124

([62]) أشار إلى هذا التعريف ، خالد محمد محمد الحمادي غسيل الأموال في ضوء الإجرام المنظم رسالة لنيل درجة الدكتوراه في الحقوق، جامعة القاهرة، 1423هـ، 2002م، ص 35، 36.

([63]) راجع التقرير المقدم من الجامعة الأردنية للندوة العربية المنعقدة بالقاهرة، عام 1998 نقلاً عن د. خالد الحمادي مرجع سابق ص 37.

([64]) اللواء / د. محمد فتحي عيد، مرجع سابق ص 22.

([65]) د. هدى حامد قشقوش، الإجرام المنظم مرجع سابق، ص49 وما بعدها

([66]) د. معتز محيي عبد الحميد، مصدر سابق، 
http://www.alsabaah.com/paper.php?source=akbar&mlf=interpage&sid=22318

([67]) أحمد جلال عز الدين – الملامح العامة للجريمة المنظمة، مركز البحوث والدراسات بشرطة دبي – 1994م. ص 23.

([68]) د. عطية فياض، جريمة غسل الأموال في الفقه الإسلامي "دراسة فقهية مقارنة" دار التشريعات ص 91: 94.

([69]) جزرة صقلية وكما لا يري في إيطاليا. 

([70]) راجع في نشأة هذه الجماعات ،محمد شفيق غربال ـ  الموسوعة العربية الميسرة ـ 2/1625 دار الجبل بيروت ـ 1416-1995م. 

([71]) للمزيد انظر:
-    في د. فائزة يؤنس الباشا، الجريمة المنظمة في الاتفاقيات الدولية والقوانين الوطنية، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1423هـ/ 2002م، ص6
-         المافيا نشأتها وتنظيمها، إعداد مركز الدراسات والأبحاث، م غ م، دار الكتاب العربي، ط1، 1992- 1993، ص5
-         عبد الوهاب حومد، درسات معمقة في الفقه الجنائي المقارن، م غ م، مطبوعات جامعة الكويت، ط غ م ، 1983، ص31
-    منظمة المافيا، ترجمة محمد حازم سليم، مجلة الأمن العام، ع 36، س9، تصدر عن جمعية نشر الثقافة، مطابع دار الشعب، القاهرة، يناير 1967، ص 116

([72]) يقصد بالياكوزا كل نواة إجرامية؛ أي رجال العنف، وفسرت على أنها الأرقام الخاسرة للقمار (3- 8- 9)، أو بمعنى لا يصلح لشيء (د. فائزة يونس الباشا، الجريمة المنظمة في ظل الاتفاقيات الدولية والقوانين الوطنية، مرجع سابق، ص24، 25)

([73]) د. فائزة يونس الباشا، المرجع سابق، ص16- 17

([74]) د. عطية فياض، ص 94 مرجع سابق. 

([75]) أنظر لمزيد من التفاصيل د. هدى قشقوش – جريمة غسل الأموال في نطاق التعاون الدولي دار النهضة العربية، سنة 2003، ص 9.

([76]) د. سوزي عدلي ناشد، ص 13، مرجع سابق.

([77]) صحيفة الأهرام المصرية – الطبعة العربية - العدد 13 435 بتاريخ 24/1/2006م نقلاً عن اللواء د. محمد فتحي عبيد ص 5 مرجع سابق. 

([78]) راجع المبحث الأول من هذا البحث 

([79]) د. عبد الحافظ عبد الهادي عبد الحميد، الآثار الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وظاهرة الاتجار بالأشخاص، جامعة نايف العربية للعلوم "مكافحة الاتجار بالأشخاص والأعضاء البشرية" الطبعة الأولى، الرياض، 1426هـ -2005م ص 371-372.

([80]) د. اللواء . محمد فتحي عيد ص 30-31 مرجع سابق. 

([81]) أنظر في هذا د. اللواء . محمد فتحي عبيد ص 28-29 مرجع سابق. 

([82]) وثائق لجنة منع الجريمة والعدالة الجنائية – الدورة العاشرة (فينا مايو 2001م) الوثيقة رقم (2/2001/15 E/CN.) ص 15 أشار إليها د. اللواء محمد فتحي عيد مرجع سابق ص 31.

([83]) المستشار عمرو حسين عباس، رئيس نيابة النقض المصرية "أدلة الإثبات الجنائي والجرائم المعلوماتية" بحث مقدم إلى المؤتمر الإقليمي الثاني حول تحديات تطبيق الملكية  الفكرية في الوطن العربي في الفترة من 26-27/4/2008 مقر  جامعة الدول العربية ص 9.

([84]) يعرف الحاسب الآلي بأنه جهاز الكتروني، يستطيع أن يقوم بأداء العمليات الحسابية والمنطقية للتعليمات المعطاة له بسرعة كبيرة، تصل إلى عشرات الملايين من العمليات الحسابية في الثانية الواحدة، وبدرجة عالة الدقة. وله القدرة على التعامل مع كم هائل من البيانات, وكذلك تخزينها واسترجاعها عند الحاجة إليها.
د. عزة محمود أحمد خليل "مشكلات المسئولية المدنية في مواجهة فيروس الحاسب" رسالة لنيل درجة الدكتوراه جامعة القاهرة 1994 ص 18.

([85]) د. إبراهيم الدسوقي أبو الليل، "الجوانب القانونية للتعاملات الالكترونية" 2003 مجلس النشر العلمي الكويت ص 24.

([86]) د. نبيل على ص 71 مرجع سابق. 

([87]) د. إبراهيم الدسوقي أبو الليل ص 36 مرجع سابق. 

([88]) راجع في ذلك، أحمد بن محمد العمري ، جريمة غسل الأموال مكتبة العيكان، الطبعة الأولى، الرياض، 2000م، ص 23.

([89]) راجع في صعوبة تحصيل أدلة أثبات في الجرام المعلوماتية المستشار عمر حسين ص 6 مرجع سابق. 

([90]) اللواء د. محمد فتحي عبيد، ص 14 مرجع سابق. 

([91]) د. أحمد سليمان الزغاليل، الصور المعاصرة للاتجار بالبشر وأساليب ارتكابها ندوة علمية حل مكافحة اتجار البشر مرجع سابق ص 215.

([92]) نفس المرجع السابق ص 216.

----------


## روز علي

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

